# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A jane shqiptaret raciste ?

## mullaymeri

Prej kohesh kam dashur te hap nji debet me ket teme. Bindja ime (personale) eshte se ne jemi raciste. Mjaft te hedhesh nje sy ne literaturen e sotme dhe ate te shkuar, ne gazetari bile dhe ne tregimet e veteraneve apo ato te te perndjekurve politike, te mbushet mendja se jemi nji popull racist. Ne te shumten e rasteve meshirojme ate qe eshte ndryshe nga ne, pjesen qe ngelet e urrejme. 
 Shembujt ju ftoj te mi sillni ju. Ose te me mbushni mendjen qe s'eshte keshtu si e mendoj une.

----------


## SSALB

Kjo teme eshte hapur (shif tek Temat Shoqerore: Racizmi) dhe eshte pothuajse e mbyllur tanime.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

m.gj.se SSALB deklaron se kjo teme eshte e mbyllyr une ty Mullaymer po te permend vetem rastin e 
ish kolonelit te vetquajtur i "hekurt" te qytetit tend te lindjes per te kuptuar sa rracista jemi ne si popull dhe sa per te deshiruar leme............

nderkohe qe :
dike e kishte  cuar drejt vdekjes
dike e kishte bere te paafte seksualisht
dike e kishte goditur ne diten me te lumtur qe mund te kete njeriu ate te dasmes
dike...............
sa shume te tille ka ?!

pushtetareve  AI (kam neveri ti permend dhe emrin) i lepinte dhe vazhdon ti lepije  sahanet ...............

----------


## MEDEA

une nuk do t'i quaja shqiptaret RACISTE...por NJEREZ PAK TOLERANTE...kjo si pasoje e kultures me te cilen jemi brumosur.
shqiptaret jane pak tolerante ne lidhje me shume gjera, edhe me homoseksualizmin, edhe me tradhtine, edhe me imoralitetin ... e shume e shume te tjera.
ndoshta nuk duhet te pyesim : a jane shqiptaret raciste?...POR
a jam une vete racist??? dhe ne kete rast te pergjigjemi vetem per veten tone. sepse besoj se do ishim te paafte te gjykonim kèdo!
pershendetje.
 :flutura:

----------


## mullaymeri

ndoshta nuk duhet te pyesim : a jane shqiptaret raciste?...POR
a jam une vete racist??? dhe ne kete rast te pergjigjemi vetem per veten tone. sepse besoj se do ishim te paafte te gjykonim kèdo!
pershendetje.
 :flutura:  [/B][/QUOTE]
Nuk e kam as kapacitetin intelektual as autoritetin hyjnor te gjykoj kedo. 
Me lejo, vetem te jap disa shembuj, dhe gjykimin tim modest.
...Burra qe me jevga dine te rrine 
Gra qe pjellin per vit
 Veç Elbasani i rrit...
Keshtu shkruante i mençuri Fan Noli kohe me pare. Dhe kaq gja di ta gjykoj qe hyn ne racizem. Qe imzot e patriot Noli ishte racist e pak tolerant mund ta lexosh ne veprat e tij. 
 Fjala jevg ne ditet tona perdoret dhe nga xhaxhi Enver, i cili shitej si burre zotni e babai i te gjitheve, por jevgjit i mblodhi ne "gheto" te vogla neper qytete dhe u rezervoi vetem bodrumet e pallateve e punet me te rendomta. 
Per "jevgjit" flet dhe xhaxhi Pjeter Arbnori kur na tregon historite e tij te luftes kunder komunizmit dhe ne ato te burgut. 
 Racizem apo mos tolerance e ku asht ndryshimi???
Te ngrihen floket perpjete kur lexon nji artikull per vdekjen e nji homoseksuali tek e perjavshmja "Reportazh". Autorja , nji vajze e re, mbasi i qan hallin per jeten e tij pa shume kenaqesira(??) dhe per mos pranimin e tij nga shoqeria na jep dhe nji perle te gjykimit te saj "shume tolerant". "Për njerëzit e familjes, të qenit homoseksual, nuk u pa kurrë si një devijancë natyrore që pavarësisht preferencave është e njohur kudo në botë, por përkundrazi të gjithë e cilësuan si një turp"(???).
 Per vete jam i mendimit qe kjo bote eshte krijuar per te tere. 
E vetmja gje qe nuk toleroj jane frutat e thata si bajamet, lajthite dhe arrat sepse jam alergjik ndaj tyre. Per te tjerat : "Liberte, egalite fraternite".

----------


## MEDEA

kur eshte bota e madhe dhe e qyteteruar raciste...e si te mos jete shqiperia e vogel?! qe ka qene vec robinje per peseqind e 50 vitet e shkuar???
gjithsesi ...edhe une si ty mendoj...! realisht i adhuroj zezaket, menyren e tyre te jeteses, te qenit vellezer njeri me tjetrin, unitetin midis tyre.
ti thua:"nuk kam as kapacitetin intelektual e as autoritetin hyjnor te gjykoj kedo." 
POR MOS HARRO SE DUHET PIKERISHT NJE I TILLE KAPACITET E AUTORITET QE TE ARRISH TE TOLEROSH TE GJITHE E GJITHCKA.
mendjengushtesia e njeriut con pikerisht tek mos toleranca.
tani per tani kaq.
byeeee :flutura: 
p.s. ah edhe dicka...raciste nuk jane vetem te bardhet!!!!eshte ne natyren e njeriut te paragjykoje diversantizmin.

----------


## Redi

Behet fjale per Rracizmin si fenomen te pergjithshem ne Bote, pra kur nje i bardhe urren nje te zi apo e anasjellta vetem prej ngjyres se lekures, apo per ane te tjera, pra per kombesine etj.

Shqiptaret mund te urrejne serbin dhe nuk pelqejne rracen e tyre (e thene trashe), pra kombesine e tyre, megjithese kemi te njejten ngjyre lekure.

Ne rast se behet fjale vetem per romet, (jevgjit), atehere ndryshon problemi, pasi ata jane pakice teper e vogel ne Shqiperi dhe shume e paperfillshme per te sjelle ndonje ndjenje te madhe rracizmi, aq me teper kur nuk perbejne ndonje rrezik per shoqerine shqiptare.

----------


## XimiD

Edhe nqs  jemi  rraciste  shum mire   kemi. A  nuk  jemi  ne shqiptare qe ne  cdo vend  europian,sa  na  degjojne  kombesine dhe  fene na shikojne me  nje  lloj percmimi. A  nuk  jemi  ne qe  etiketohemi cdo  kohe si trafikante, vrases, madje  dhe fondamentalsite, ku  na  mohojne  dhe  lirine  levizjes, ku  me  shume se  gjysmen  e terriorit  tone "Evropa  e Qyteteruar " ja  dhuroi  fshqinjeve  tane dashakeqes ?   Atehere  perse  une  nuk  duhet  te  jem  rracict ????    une  nuk  jam Jezusi ( te  me falin  te  krishteret ) qe  pellembes  ne  fytyren  time  ti kthej  edhe faqen tjeter. Une  jam  qe  zjarrit  duhet  ti  pergjigjemi  me  zjarr !!!! , dhe jo si  veprojne prej  50 vitesh  qeveritaret tane te  perulur , pa  dinjitet  per shtetasit e  tyre . (rasti  fundit , ngarjet nkufirin  me Greqine dhe n Konsullaten  Italiane) . Asnjehere  nuk  duhe harruar kush  Jemi ne dhe  kush eshte Europa !

----------


## gjithcka asgje

ne jemi rracist me gjakun tone mor..........

----------


## ZANOR

Nuk e di kush e gjykon rracizmin si fenomen negativ. Ndoshta inferioret. Nuk mund te jene te gjith te barabarte ne shoqeri dhe ne natyre sepse ndryshojme nga njeri tjetri edhe psikilogjikisht edhe bilogjikisht. Per mendimin tim rracat kane desinacione te percaktura ne jete. Te zinjte me fizik te zhvilluar jane te destinuar per pune fizike dhe per sporte, te bardhet per inteligjencen etj.
E mendoni se sa monotone do te ishte bota po te ishin gjithe njerzit njesoj dhe pa ndryshime. Pastaj po ti referohesh teorise se Darvinit vetem ndryshimi midis specieve solli seleksionimin dhe per pasoje zhvillimin e tyre.nuk do te kishte evolucion po te kishte barazi, njellojshmeri sepse nuk do kishte cfare te ndryshonte
kuptuat!
Tani ne cilen ane te fushes eshte gjithesecili kete le ta gjeje vete

----------


## klevis2

Ketij arsyetimit tend o Illyrian i hyn uji nga te gjitha anet d.m.th nje zezak i zgjuar duhet te beje pune te rende e nje i bardhe budalla shefin seleksionimi natyror nuk merr parasysh ngjyren e lekures apo perkatesine kombetare kurse racizmi po.

----------


## ZANOR

bota eshte e mbushur me perjashtime o i zgjuari Klevis2 ndryshe nuk do te kishte kafshe te egra dhe kafshe cirku

----------


## Nuska

Cfare pyetje eshte kjo? Sigurisht qe jane. Jo vetem racista por edhe paragjykues. Me falni qe po flas keshtu, por shqipetaret ose te pakten shumica e shqiptareve (sepse nuk dua ti fus te gjithe ne nje kallep) jane raciste edhe ndaj shqipetareve vete. Besoj se ju ka rene rasti te degjoni qytetaret si flasin per fshataret dhe maloket apo cfare mendimi kane tironsit per rrethet e tjera ?!

----------


## Henri Anderson

Mendoj se do ia kalonim dhe te djathteve social-puntore Gjermane te viteve 30-40 per rracizem.

Shembuj?

Mendoni per nje moment familjen tuaj. Vellai ose motra juaj do te martohet me nje jevge. Si do ndiheshit?
Per sa i takon urrejtjes mes kombeve besoj se nuk eshte faji i atyre qe urrejne por i atyre qe e bejne veten te urrehen. P.sh ne urrejme Serbet pasi na kane masakruar per gati 90 vjet nje pjese te trungut tone kombetar jemi ne rraciste apo eshte faji i serbeve qe na detyron neve ti urrejme?
Por eshte edhe ana tjeter e medaljes. Qe dhe ne urrehemi nga Italianet, Anglezet apo Greket mendimi im eshte se ne kete rast jemi ne fajtoret dhe jo ata rraciste. Imagjinoni nje Greqi te varfer dhe nje Shqiperi te pasur. Emigrante Greke qe punojne ne Shqiperi dhe bejne te njejtat gjera qe bejne Shqiptaret ne Greqi. Si do kishim reaguar?! Me tingellon si pyetje retorike. Edhe nje shembull tjeter me banoret e veriut. Ishin ata qe u sollen keq ne Tirane e u bene Tiranasit rracista ndaj tyre sa thoshin do bejme postobllok te kthesa e Kamzes ose do ja falim veriun Serbit (kerkoj ndjese nese ofendoj dike indirekt). Pra, per mendimin tim, jane shkaqet ato qe krijojne rracisem mes kombeve.

----------


## Redi

Rracist ka te beje me faktin kur urren nje rrace tjeter dhe kryesisht ka te beje me ngjyren e lekures dhe jo me kombesine, megjithese te dyja keto raste mund te merren si te tilla.

Dikush permendi si rracizem faktin qe tiransit urryen verioret kur erdhen.

Kjo nuk ka te beje absolutisht me rracizem (ku e shikoni ndryshimin rracor ne kete mes????), por me INJORANCE dhe PARAGJYKIME.


Dicka tjeter qe permendi dikush tjeter. A do te martoheshin shqiptaret me jevgj. 
Shqiptaret po e provojne qe po martohem me gjithcka dhe po ashtu ka plot qe jane martuar edhe me jevgj (po perdor termin rrugor ne kete rast). Megjithate problemi nuk ka qene tek ngjyra besoj une, sesa ne faktin e diferences ne kulture, edukate, shkollim etj etj.

Ne Shqiperi dikur ishte veshtire qe te martoheshin dy vete kur njeri prej tyre te mos kishte mbaruar shkollen e larte e llogarit se si mund te martohej dikush me nje rom nga te cilet mezi mund te gjeje dike qe te ishte i integruar ne nje shkalle relativisht jo te ulet te shoqerise.



Shqiptaret nuk jane Rraciste. Kete e them me bindje. Po ti futemi analizave do te dalim padyshim tek ky perfundim.

Shqiptaret mund te jene injorante qe nxjerrin fjalen e urrejtjes kot me kot per mode, por rraciste perbrenda nuk jane.


Te ishim rraciste nuk do te kishim ne udheheqje dikur dhe ne qeveri tani aq shume cobene, greke etj. Perkundrazi, rracat sipas nje kuptimi dhe etnite e tjera, sipas kuptimit tjeter, ne asnje vend ballkanik dhe europian nuk jane integruar aq mire sesa ne Shqiperi. Aq mire e kam fjalen sa kane arritur edhe majat me te larta te shtetit shqiptar.

Kush i ka persekutar ndonjehere greket, cobenjte, gollobordasit, serbet, romet, gabelet etj ne vendin tone??

Edhe keta qe thojne qe shqiptaret jane rraciste besoj se kane patur plot shoke qe i perkasin kategorive qe permenda me siper.

Dhe mos harroni faktin qe Shqiperia i perket nje standarti zhvillimi te pergjithshem, social, kulturor, edukativ, ekonomik etj shume me te ulet se vendet e tjera europiane, sidomos ato perendimore.

Kur ato vende kane qene ne standartet e sotme te Shqiperise nuk behej fjale per kete lloj integrimi te nje kombesie te huaj ne ate vend, lere pastaj qe te kishin te njejtat te drejta sikurse vendasit.


A eshte pozitiv apo negativ ky fakt, kjo eshte nje ceshtje tjeter dhe qe ndofta duhet disktuar ne nje teme tjeter, por qe une mendoj qe shqiptaret nuk jane rraciste. (per fat te keq apo te mire varet nga kendveshtimet e cdonjerit prej jush).

----------


## lum lumi

Sipas Fjalorit të gjuhës së sotme shqipe fjala "racist" d.m.th.:

"Që mbështetët në dallimin e prerë e rrënjësor të racave njerëzore dhe në kundërvënien e tyre; që i ndan racat e njerëzve në "të larta" e " të ulëta" e që u vesh atyre cilësi e vlera thelbësore jo të barabarta; që e quan racën e bardhë si racën më të lartë dhe përbuz racat e tjera si më të ulëta; racist, diskriminim (dallim) racial, teori (politikë) raciale, shtypje (urrejtje, ndjekje) raciale."

Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë nuk ka ndonjë paragraf diskriminues ndaj qytetarëve jo shqiptar dhe gjithashtu as Kanuni nuk diskriminon në këtë rrafsh.

Urrejtjet krahinore ( dikush përmendi se tiranasët urrejnë verioret) nuk kanë të bëjnë me diskriminim racor ,por thjesht një disponim negativ për momentin që më shumë mund të shpjegohet si një problem shoqëror. Nuk kanë faj as njëra palë, por politika që nuk është në gjendje për të menduar në aspektin strategjik për një zhvillim më racional të infrastruktures edhe në veri e jug , e jo vetëm në Tiranë. Ky ishte cmimi i demokracisë. Gjithkund në botë ndodh që të bëhen levizje të popullsisë nga zona të pazhvilluara në drejtim të atyre më të zhvilluara. Kjo dukuri ndodh edhe në shtetet e zhvilluara të europës dhe në Usa.

Noli nuk është racist por një humanist i dëshmuar.

Nuk d.m.th se po nuk deshe të martohesh me jevg të marrësh vulen e racistit.

Mendoj se shqiptarët nuk janë racista por shumë emotiv dhe komunikues.

----------


## Henri Anderson

Pak me siper shpjegon se:

*Sipas Fjalorit të gjuhës së sotme shqipe fjala "racist" d.m.th.:

"Që mbështetët në dallimin e prerë e rrënjësor të racave njerëzore dhe në kundërvënien e tyre; që i ndan racat e njerëzve në "të larta" e " të ulëta" e që u vesh atyre cilësi e vlera thelbësore jo të barabarta; që e quan racën e bardhë si racën më të lartë dhe përbuz racat e tjera si më të ulëta; racist, diskriminim (dallim) racial, teori (politikë) raciale, shtypje (urrejtje, ndjekje) raciale."*

Kete bene dhe banoret e Tiranes me malesoret. Sidomos ate qe te kam nenvizuar.

----------


## Redi

Ajo qe ndodhi e po ndodh me banoret e Tiranes eshte turp qe nuk e ka pare historia shqiptare.

Eshte mire qe te mos permendet shume se na e felliq fare rracen shqiptare.


Megjithate une jam i bindur qe nuk jane te gjithe banoret e Tiranes apo te Shqiperise qe mendojne ashtu, por nje pjese e vogel e tyre.


Paradoksi qendron ne faktin qe une vete personalisht kam hasur ne raste te shumta kur nje arumun, gollobordas, grek apo rom, qahej se Tirana po pushtohej nga malesoret e Veriut.

Ky ishte kulmi i kulmeve dhe nuk kishte vend ku te rrije.

Dhe po te vihet re, ky lloj diferencimi apo perbuzje krahinore eshte me e shprehur ne rrethet jugore te Shqiperise karshi pjeses veriore dhe jo e kunderta.

Mos ndofta ngaqe Jugu ka popullsi me te perzier sesa Veriu, pra ne sensin qe rracat e tjera jo shqiptare jane ne % me te madhe ne Jug sesa ne Veri?

Tema eshte se a jane rraciste shqiptaret.

Une them me bindje te plote qe JO, shqiptaret nuk jane rraciste, perndryshe pakicat e tjera kombetare nuk do te ishin integruar kurre ne shoqerine shqiptare ne kete lloj mase qe jane tani.

----------


## ImeldaD

Nuk me pelqen aspak menyra qe arsyeton i dashur ximi dhe me vjen keq per kete .Asnje nuk lind racist por ambienti dhe injoranca  bejn qe ne te urrejm dike vetem sepse nuk eshte si ne ... Nuk arrij te kuptoj urrejtjen dhe shprfilljen qe ne shqiptaret kemi per te tjeret. Une shoh ketu ne It qe shqiptaret urrejne dhe nuk mund te imagjinoni çfar thone kur u kalon prane nje i huaj ... Per kohen ne te cilen jetojme racizmi nuk duhet te ekzistoje

----------


## Der Albaner

Une jaetoj ne nje shtet i cili eshte i njeohur per nacionalizmin e tij
qe do te thote Gjermania.
Ti pergjigjesh pyetjes qe a jemi ne racista do ti pergjigjes ne fillim pyetjes se ckuptohet me racizem
Razisem do te thote te ruash racen nga nje race tjeter. Dhe une mendoj se ne Shqiperi nuk ka ngele lloj race qe nuk jeton ne paqe me ne dhe mos te thuash pastaj qe ngatarrohen ne punet tona te brendeshme politike( Partia e te drejtave te njeriut).
Pra ne jo qe nuk jemi raciste por madje dhe shume tolerante, apo eshte krijuar ndonje shoqate per ruajtjen e races shqipetare?
Pra definitivish Shqipetaret nuk jane Raciste.
Qe duhet te jemi po vjen ngadale koha

----------

